# Malice Box Quest



## richhill1982 (Jan 10, 2007)

Check out this new online game called the 'Malice Box Quest' in support of the new book 'The Malice Box' by Martin Langfield......

Its an online scavenger hunt lasting five weeks, with some awesome prizes.....

All the navigation is powered by Google earth......Really interesting stuff


Check it out here

maliceboxquest.com


----------



## sanityassassin (Jan 15, 2007)

I've registered and have now completed the first quest with a score of 999


----------



## richhill1982 (Jan 16, 2007)

Nicely done........I'm still cracking on as well


Where are you at now ?


----------



## marianne-read (Jan 18, 2007)

Hi! I've just registered for this as well, bit behind but I have just got the following from a friend who’s completed the first trial. It looks like a clue for the next trial – so should should get me up with everyone else. 

“We are following the path of discovery... juliantrubin.com/bigten/archimedesprinciple.html”


----------



## richhill1982 (Jan 18, 2007)

Good stuff........I'm tryin......my best......not gettin very far though..

Think i've got an idea of that clue though.........


----------



## nixie (Jan 18, 2007)

Well I completed the first trial, my score is not good 926


----------



## carrie221 (Jan 19, 2007)

I signed up even though I am not in the UK but I did not do very well on the 1st one


----------



## sanityassassin (Jan 19, 2007)

I suppose it was a bit of luck that I got the top score but I did spend a lot of time trying to research where the answer might be using the racecouse and river mentioned in the watchmans clues along with a map to find a close an answer as possable


----------



## marianne-read (Jan 20, 2007)

my score is rubbish!  I'm on about 1800 ish altogether. Still it is good fun and I learnt a couple of geography points!
The last part got me -putting a pin in a random place, it realy was totally random and I had to try it about 5 times. Is there any logic to how to work out where to guess or is it just the area from the last trial?


----------



## sanityassassin (Jan 20, 2007)

For the first quest there was hints to help pinpoint the position but the second I had no idea there was no real landmarks there are no maps on the net to compare so it was a random guess


----------



## richhill1982 (Jan 24, 2007)

Yeah I'm kinda stuck on the 3rd trial at the moment...


----------



## marianne-read (Feb 1, 2007)

the 5th trial is out now! are you still following it?
I think the book is out today also.


----------



## marianne-read (Feb 10, 2007)

the actual dig for prizes is next week! I have n't a hope in hell of winning but Its god fun, Ive really enjoyed this game.


----------



## sanityassassin (Feb 10, 2007)

do you have any idea where to look for the final prize? I've completed all the tasks with reasonable scores but way behind the leaders points score


----------



## marianne-read (Feb 13, 2007)

No, I have got to start that now, try answers or google as ive done that before and found questions and answers for the trials . This has been a really good game!


----------

